# Dakine Poacher Vest (or other brand)?



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone ride resort/slackcountry with a vest? The Dakine RAS Poacher vest seems really excellent. I know Volcom makes one as well. The Poacher can take an airbag in addition to having a fair collection of space for avy tools and assorted gear. 

I don’t particularly like wearing a backpack around a resort, but these vests are much more low profile and would give me the comfort of having gear and the option of easily ducking out into some side country.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Kenai said:


> Does anyone ride resort/slackcountry with a vest? The Dakine RAS Poacher vest seems really excellent. I know Volcom makes one as well. The Poacher can take an airbag in addition to having a fair collection of space for avy tools and assorted gear.
> 
> I don’t particularly like wearing a backpack around a resort, but these vests are much more low profile and would give me the comfort of having gear and the option of easily ducking out into some side country.


I don't, but I saw an absolute ton of people wearing the Dakine vest at Jackson and Big Sky, not so much elsewhere.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

There's also the Volcom Iguchi Slack Vest and North Face Powder Guide Vest.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Tactics has some!






DAKINE Poacher RAS Vest / Backpack - black - Free Shipping | Tactics


DAKINE Poacher RAS Vest / Backpack - black in stock at Tactics. Shop the best selection of snowboard backpacks from DAKINE. Low price guarantee + free shipping with $60 purchase.



www.tactics.com


----------

